# Out and about



## Vimes2016 (Nov 28, 2016)

It was a long day. It started with the first Xmas function for the month, and finished with a 20/25 minute walk home around in the wee small hours of the morning. I attended my support's group annual Xmas get together yesterday, and, well, it wasn't too bad. I was a bit more social than I usually was at the gathering, though I did spend a considerable amount of time on my mobile phone either playing solitaire or trying to access FB. I actually talked to people, managing to hold a conversation with a couple for five minutes or more. At least I didn't do my normal trick of trying to hijack it.

The real test was later. A train trip to Sydney for a show. I had a ticket to see Bill Bailey (an English comedian known for his intelligent humor, amazing musical ability, and for his part in the TV series Black Books for the uninitiated), and despite the fact that I was going to be sitting in a theater with thousands of strangers for over two hours, I still went, determined as I was to see the show. I honestly don't like crowds at the best of times, but last night was fine, and the show was good. 

The return trip though, I wasn't too keen about. Having missed an earlier train, I had to wait for an hour for the next one, which got me back early in the morning. I dread taking public transport at night, seeing you just don't know who's going to be in the carriage with you (and it's a lottery if police are actually on the service as well), but, well, I really didn't have a choice. The walk home afterwards was a little trying as well. The area I had to walk through has a lot of trees, and is close to the water. Populating the route is a colony of fruit bats. They're big, and not the kind of thing anyone would want to have flying at them at any time of the day, let alone 1.30am.

So I did it. I survived a social gathering, a show, two train trips and fruit bats. Almost something of a personal best for me.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good man, enjoy the pb !

What was Bill Bailey like?


----------



## Vimes2016 (Nov 28, 2016)

Great. It's the third time that I've seen him, twice at the State Theater and once at the Opera House. Such a pleasure to hear creative, intelligent humor.


----------

